

E-Cigarette Infected Man’s Computer with Malware - velodrome
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/e-cigarette-from-china-infected-mans-computer-with-103466334849.html

======
sp332
Very doubtful. [http://www.csoonline.com/article/2851415/security-
awareness/...](http://www.csoonline.com/article/2851415/security-
awareness/fud-e-cig-chargers-said-to-be-delivering-malware.html)

